# RR: 178. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit



## Trout

*1.	Pogorelich	(1983)










2.	Argerich	(1974)










3.	Michelangeli	(1959, London)










4.	François	(1967)










5.	Grosvenor	(2010)










6.	Thibaudet	(1992)










7.	Perlemuter	(1979)










8.	Gieseking	(1937)










9.	Lortie	(1989)










10.	Bavouzet	(2003)










Bonus: François (Scarbo) (1947)
*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Pogorelich	(1983)
2.	Argerich	(1974)
3.	Michelangeli	(1959, London)
4.	François	(1967)
5.	Grosvenor	(2010)
6.	Thibaudet	(1992)
7.	Perlemuter	(1979)
8.	Gieseking	(1937)
9.	Lortie	(1989)
10.	Bavouzet	(2003)
Bonus: François (Scarbo) (1947)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------



## les24preludes

Samson François, Scarbo 1947 is the best of the lot. It's astonishing!


----------



## Trout

Yes, it's absolutely terrifying!


----------

